# Recommend me a good Quick Detailer?



## DaveysFR (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking for a good Quick Detailer to use when drying the car to boost protection and shine between waxing. I use Collinite 915/476 waxes.

I was thinking of using maybe Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer, is it any good???


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have bought a sample (from Alan - Top guy!) of ValetPro Citrus Bling. I think its brilliant! I use Meguiars Last Touch 10:1 (with de-ironised water) as a drying aid and Citrus bling neat as a Fast Wax/QD and I thought it was brilliant (no pics im afraid) 
This is Alans write-up:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1045309#post1045309

I use Victoria Concours wax so I am going to try Victoria QD next.

Hope this all helps :thumb:


----------



## ozmale42 (May 29, 2008)

DaveysFR said:


> Looking for a good Quick Detailer to use when drying the car to boost protection and shine between waxing. I use Collinite 915/476 waxes.
> 
> I was thinking of using maybe Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer, is it any good???


I use Duragloss Aquawax when drying...Its a spray wax though not a QD.

For QD's I've been using Pinnacle Crystal Mist with great results and see no reason to change (yet)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Vics QD is superb, ahaydock on here swears by it

I currently use some of the CG Pro Detailer (the blue one) and I'm very impressed with that.

When I used Zaino I highly rated both Z6 and Z8.

Watch out for the new Dodo one too!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Clearkote Quikshine or FK 425. Both are excellent QD's which are highly recommended.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Meg's Last touch. Its great and also good value for money.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

FK 425 for me. easy to use and leaves the best finish of any other i've used. smells like root beer to.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Last touch for drying and crystal mist for buffing , z8 for shows and meets.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Serious Performance Show Detailer as a drying aid and a quick wipe down after a wash. Poorboys QD+ or Sonus Carnauba Spritz for more special occasions. Don't overlook Clearkote's Quikshine either - probably the most versatile QD you can buy as it can be used in just about every surface of the car and excells on paint and glass.


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

FK 425 for me.

:thumb:


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

FK 425
Duragloss FC&S


----------



## DaveysFR (Apr 14, 2008)

Cheers guys,

I think I will go for either the new CGs Synthetic Spray Detailer for general use in the US gallon size and get a bottle of the Sonus spray carnauba for shows or maybe Zaino Z6 or Z8.

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like Z6


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I personally found the Megs UQD a bit difficult to buff when applying in cooler winter temps, athough it does add some protection (good on wheels too).

My favourite is Clearkote Quikshine as it somehow seems to offer some durability too.


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

Last touch for me too


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Megs Last Touch is a good all rounder.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I use LT as a drying aid with 10:1 water, Can I just use it neat as a QD?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

You can but neat as a QD I found it very sticky and didn't like it. Imho it needs to be watered down.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I've started using Megs #135 and I am finding it BETTER than Quickshine! It adds more gloss and the beading is much better. However not sure if its any cheaper and the spray head on the bottle is not as good as the QS bottle.


----------



## robbie_d (Sep 19, 2008)

Personally I love Auto Glym Instant Show Shine. 

I'm sure its not the final word in Quick Detailers and I know there are people on here who don't get on with it (especially the fact that its an aerosol), but I have never had a problem with it. Plus it only costs about a fiver (even less if you wait for a 3 for 2 at Halfords or somewhere).

I also prefer the aerosol delivery to a trigger spray.

Just my 2p worth!


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

megiuars last touch


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I use LT as my all rounder and the Victoria QD for something a little extra :thumb:


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

CK Quik Shine or Optimum Instant Detailer - both very good :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Im a big fan of Autoglym Aqua Wax, its a great assist with drying and leaves a lovely shine. Feel 100% confident putting this on top of carnauba wax as it contains carnuaba itself apparently


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sometimes iuse meg last touch must be sure mix with water beacuse its very strong...good product. 
will not buy again .

my favourite is zyrnol field glaze over carnuba waxes
really worth the price :thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

FK425 rocks!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Another vote for the FK425 my go to QD of choice these days.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

robbie_d said:


> Personally I love Auto Glym Instant Show Shine.
> 
> I'm sure its not the final word in Quick Detailers and I know there are people on here who don't get on with it (especially the fact that its an aerosol), but I have never had a problem with it. Plus it only costs about a fiver (even less if you wait for a 3 for 2 at Halfords or somewhere).
> 
> ...


It is a great product I agree, but I'm the opposite - the aerosol puts me off. If it were in a trigger spray (which must be cheaper to manufacture, surely? otherwise why aren't other brand QDs in aerosols?) I'd still buy it today.

Great on glass and hard plastics as well :thumb:

Come on Autoglym - plastic bottle and trigger spray please


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Bluetacker said:


> FK425 rocks!


no more needs to be said. only had my bottle (which is huuuge btw) a couple of weeks and its already half gone  so the gallon bottle will be next on my shopping list


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Is FK425 for drying as well and can it be diluted like LT? At nearly £8 more for a gallon bottle I'm tempted to go for LT again but want to try something new at the same time. If it can't be diluted then I can't see a litre bottle lasting me long!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, it works well for drying, and on all surfaces too. It can't be diluted though I'm afraid, but it's worth the extra over LT or similar


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yep, it works well for drying, and on all surfaces too. It can't be diluted though I'm afraid, but it's worth the extra over LT or similar


Cheers...how much product would be used to dry an average sized hatchback?


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm interested in using AG aqua wax after SR polish,
Does anyone else use it and do we have any beading shots??


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

DaveysFR said:


> Looking for a good Quick Detailer to use when drying the car to boost protection and shine between waxing. I use Collinite 915/476 waxes.
> 
> I was thinking of using maybe Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer, is it any good???


Yeah its not bad, but get a 32oz Optimum Instant Detailer concentrate (makes a gal of superb Qd) for a far better buy.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone know the difference between the Z-6 and Z-8? Was looking to buy the Z-8 as my quick detailer.

Anyone has any exposure to Dodo Red Mist? Worth a punt?

Tys.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> It is a great product I agree, but I'm the opposite - the aerosol puts me off. If it were in a trigger spray (which must be cheaper to manufacture, surely? otherwise why aren't other brand QDs in aerosols?) I'd still buy it today.
> 
> Great on glass and hard plastics as well :thumb:
> 
> Come on Autoglym - plastic bottle and trigger spray please


You can easily have it in plastic sprayer if you want 

Jet engines like it as well


----------



## TomW (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Anyone know the difference between the Z-6 and Z-8? Was looking to buy the Z-8 as my quick detailer.
> 
> Anyone has any exposure to Dodo Red Mist? Worth a punt?
> 
> Tys.


I've not used Z8 only Z6 and have recently bought some red mist.

The Z6 is a great QD and easily rubbed on and off (with MF cloth, turning often).

I've recently bought a fair bit of Dodo stuff and have used their Supernatural wax on two of my vehicles and have since topped them both up using Red Mist as a QD after washing.

I'd say Red Mist is slightly harder to remove once sprayed on (the liquid itself is 'thicker') - but my understanding it is even more of a sealant (so should be giving better protectiong?) than Z6 and it did give 'deeper' shine results on the two cars I've used it on thus far.

I've also Zaino Z2'd a car recently (to keep a running comparison with the Dodo Supernatural stuff on the other vehicles) and will clean this vehicle soon and use Z6 on top - that way I've got a good running comparison with zaino z2+z6 versus dodo SN + Red Mist.

Basically, very happy with both and be interesting to see for how long the Z6 an Red Mist help prolong the life/protection of the underlying waxes.


----------



## diego (Jul 5, 2009)

I use Smartone from smartwax and it's a awesome product !


----------



## jack_davey (Aug 13, 2008)

Isnt last touch supposed to be used neat?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

jack_davey said:


> Isnt last touch supposed to be used neat?


No, it's a pig to use neat. It should be diluted 1:1 with water.


----------



## roadstar (May 18, 2006)

What about Raceglaze Clearmist I am thinkink of buying some anyone tried it bottle a little on te small side but who cares if the product is good.
Any comments please


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

i like Meg's last touch


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

i am really into the Pinnacle one at the mo :thumb:


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Tyson said:


> Anyone know the difference between the Z-6 and Z-8? Was looking to buy the Z-8 as my quick detailer.
> 
> Anyone has any exposure to Dodo Red Mist? Worth a punt?
> 
> Tys.


Z6 is a traditional QD protects for a week or two I find

Z8 is a spray sealant lasts 6-8 weeks easy, a little harder to use than Z6, but I have never had a problem if used as all Zaino- sparingly !


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll be a bit forward and recommend our Final Finish, been tested by a few a guys on here lately and getting very good reviews.

Free postage for another few days as well here.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Optimum Instant Detailer , will last you for months so works out very good value for money IMHO.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

mellowfellow said:


> Optimum Instant Detailer , will last you for months so works out very good value for money IMHO.


+1 & smells like Bazooka Joe's bubble gum too! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Grim Reaper said:


> I'm interested in using AG aqua wax after SR polish,
> Does anyone else use it and do we have any beading shots??


no beading shots sorry but use it on my wifes Rav








easy to use can go on glass and plastics with no worries
helps rid any water marks or streaks ect
by the way does bead well will try to get some pics


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Duragloss 921 or 951


----------



## AndyReinlo (Oct 26, 2008)

tbh.. i dont really use anything as a drying aid, dont see the point, a waxed car will sheet off almost all the water anyway! i do love fk #425 though!. just got one of the small sample bottles. done 3 cars with it including cleaning windows and used about 1/3 of the bottle, dunno if this is about right! leaves a good finish but i love the anti static properties which do really work! i live right near the m25 and usually car gets quite a bit of dust very quickly, after doing the car it stays free of dust for days and then only gathers very little


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

I can vouch for megs last touch:thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Optimum Instant detailer. Dilution is 3:1 , so a 1 litre bottle will probably last you more than a year ! , and leaves the paintwork with a dripping wet look. I use it after optiseal on black pearlescent paint and the results are fantastic.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mark V Showroom finish is very very good.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im a chemical guys speed wipe user, am VERY happy with the way it works, and smells good to...

i will be getting the megs stuff for drying though soon, but the speed wipe is my detailer!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> im a chemical guys speed wipe user, am VERY happy with the way it works, and smells good to...
> 
> i will be getting the megs stuff for drying though soon, but the speed wipe is my detailer!!


Dont buy Megs Last touch its full of silicones and its killed my drying towel because it dose not soak up any water now.


----------

